# Tank mate for Red Peacock



## cichlid101 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have what I believe is a female red peacock who is 3 inches long in my 25 gallon ( I am getting a bigger tank this year ) but I was wondering if there was a single SMALL fish that I could put in with her as a tank mate? Or would anything smaller get picked on? Thanks for any feedback


----------



## I am Drunk (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes I believe so.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Female peacocks are so hard to sort per each individual species. 

They are rather docile, so anything like other Cichlid Peacocks or Mbuna away from Demasoni would be just fine. Also Catfish too can be added. Did you have something in mind?


----------

